# Help with Bearings!



## 4eyes (Feb 27, 2008)

I tried to install my first set of bearings tonight. I used the HT087 1.5 mm Extended BB and a HT094 "Pre-tweaked" G3 Endbell with BB. The first problem I had was putting the bearings on the armature shaft. I guess I thought it should just slide on - but that would defeat the purpose of the bearing right? So I had to press the bearings on. Then I wasn't sure how far to press them on. I pressed the extended rear BB all the way to the arm, and left some space on the front BB. Needless to say it took me awhile. I guess no spacers are necessary? I used a combination of tools to press these on - nothing felt right during the process. The car does seem to run fine, but I am no expert and I have no great comparisons. I'm sure I was skiddish because I paid $22 for the pair. Any comments on installing these? Should I have used the 1.5mm extended BB on the rear or the shorter one? Any other tips with BB would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Put the armature in the freezer and heat the bearings to about 110 F before you press them on.

__________________


----------

